# How far in advance can I make candy/caramel apples??



## pjlla

I know this is the second candy apple question up here, but I need to know.

My Relay for Life team has an apple theme and I decided to make and sell candy and caramel apples this year.  But I've never made them before and not sure how long they will keep.  Do I have to make them the morning of the event or can I make them the day before?  Should I wrap them individually in plastic wrap after they dry/cool or would that stick to them too much?  I suppose I could make up a few in advance as a test, but then I would eat them and I don't need the calories!!  Any voices of experience out there?  Thanks.....................P


----------



## disneyfan551

After searching the 'net for my candy apple search, I did find that they only have a 1-2 day shelf life.  I think you'd be fine making them the day before.


----------



## pjlla

I'm doing a self-serving bump here to see if I can solicite any more answers!.............P


----------



## hockeymom7691

I don't have answer for your question.  I just had to tell you that now I'm craving a caramel apple!!  YUMMY!!!


----------



## sweet maxine

Good morning!

This is my first time to discover this very interesting board, and I love it!!

pjlla,  I made caramel apples this past fall.  I really should say my kids made them, but I helped!  Anyway, we rolled them in chocolate chips (yummy!)  and wrapped them in wax paper, then stored them in the ice box.  I'm just now asking my daughter to refresh my memory on this.  She says we set them out on the wax paper till they were hardened a little.  I guess you could wrap them in plastic wrap, too.  Anyway, we made these up and they were good for about a week in the ice box.  This is making me hungry now.  It's hard to make these without at least having a bite.  My theory is I have to check them to make sure they turned out right.  Of course after the first apple or two I should be convinced, but you never know......Well, I just have to say with two teenagers in my house it's hard to make something yummy and get it out of the house before it's all gone!!


----------



## pjlla

Thanks so much for the info (and the chocolate chip idea!).... I really appreciate it!.................P


----------



## Daisymae26

once we made caramel apples for the kids at our school. We unwrapped Karft caramels and melted them with water according to the package instructions. then we dipped the apples into them and let them dry overnight. the next morning I woke up to find that all the caramel had dripped off the apples and was pooled at the bottom of the apple, hardened. we gave them to the kids anyways and they didn't care. they loved them just the same. we tried scooping upthe caramel and clumping it back on. not a prettey presentation though, but as I said, the didn't care. any ideas on why this happened? i didn't put too much water in. could it have been a wax coating on the apples?


----------

